# What cycle of Clomid did you get that BFP on?



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Im coming to the end of my first cycle of Clomid and looks like the witch is looming so trying to make myself feel better by seeing if people got BFP's elsewhere.  I've put 6 months worth down cause I am takign Clomid for 6 months and thats the usual time I guess.


----------



## Shezza (Sep 28, 2003)

Nikki

I haven't voted cos we got pg on the 9th month of 50mg of clomid (had month 8 as a break) and longer than 6 months wasn't an option on the poll! 

Some cons will give up to 12 months some won't, weird really!!

Good luck hun 

Love


Shezza 

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sheslooking (Nov 30, 2005)

Hi 

I voted on the 6 months and no BFP but we were prescribed 12 months.  I gave up after 9 months and insisted on a referral to an IVF unit.  In my case there was no indication that ovulation wasn't happening and I had a regular cycle so I felt that Clomid was just wasting our time.  There are lots of posts to say it does help so stay positive.


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Mrs Nikki,

im really intersested in this vote, as i have read on here that in some fertility books, it says that if you dont fall pregnant withing the first few months, clomid wont work for you....  Im on my last cycle and am due to go back to consultant and i feel that i need to move on to something else as this isnt going to work... HSG monday coming so will see whats going on with my remaining tube...

Really hope that clomid works for you soon and maybe on my last cycle it will be magic and work!! 

Love, luck and baby dust,

Bendybird.


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

bendybird said:


> Mrs Nikki,
> 
> im really intersested in this vote, as i have read on here that in some fertility books, it says that if you dont fall pregnant withing the first few months, clomid wont work for you....


iVE HEARD THIS TOO AND EXACTLY WHY i'VE PUT THE POLL UP - i AM VERY INTERESTED TOO.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi ladies 

I ovulate naturally every month but took clomid to "boost"...took 50mg (cd2-6) for 6mths...I released 2 or 3 eggs every cycle so responded well but no BFP. 

Good luck 

Natasha


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Hmmmmmm not great results so far


----------



## NikiH (Jun 29, 2005)

MrsNikki

I got my BFP on my first cycle of Clomid, there was another poll on here a little while ago and there are quite a few people who got a BFP in the first month or first few months, although it doesn't work for everyone it does work for a lot of people, I hope it works for you  

Niki x


----------



## NikiH (Jun 29, 2005)

This is the link for you http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,43461.0.html


----------



## NikiH (Jun 29, 2005)

also this is another link for you http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,42008.0.html


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2006)

Hi

I had a BFP on 1st cycle of clomid

good luck and  

Love

Donna x


----------

